# Huge Saugeye



## SaugeyeSlammer

I was looking at different websites today and happened to stumble on to this, what a pig!
http://www.walleyehunter.com/kibler.html


----------



## catking

World record !!! What a nice fish.............Thanks for the thread  .C.K.


----------



## joel_fishes

I read a while ago that that saugeye is not the world record. The explanation was that Montana only has a joint category for walleye and saugeye. since the fish is a record "walleye", it can't have the record for saugeye. They do not allow 1 fish to hold records in 2 different categories.

Nice fish regardless of what category it is in.

Joel


----------



## JIG

WOOOOOOW! D  Do they grow that big in ohio!


----------



## Master Angler

They could but too many people kill the 6-10lbers....note what they said as to estimated age...people never want to take my word for the age of fish but this is direct from the "experts". It is much easier to grow a 15lb saugeye from a 14lb saugeye than it is from a 3" fry. But I digress...........


----------



## ShakeDown

With that George Hamilton neck warmer, I thought it was Mr. Roper from 3's company 

What a pig though...wow.


----------



## rockbass

I am with ya there Master Angler! I don't see too many bigger saugeyes go back in. I think in general most people keep the bigger fish. I don't know this for sure but just a hunch from what I have experienced!


----------



## Guest

Seems to me that people think that since Saugeyes are stocked in the lakes, that they can fish them and keep them, and its OK to do that since they breed more and put in pretty much each year. But then what will happen is the price on fishing licenses and boat taxes etc. will go up, because Saugeyes cost money to breed! I dunno. Just my view on it.


----------



## All Eyes

Amen guys. Real big eyes don`t taste as good anyways. Unless you`re getting it mounted, take a couple of pics and put the big females back. I keep a digital scale on board and will take a picture of them hanging on it. (I mean, when that happens, I will)


----------



## sportsman05

wow,now thats a great fish,holy cow


----------



## mrfishohio

> Myron's world and Montana state record saugeye was 15.66 pounds and he caught her through an 8" hole. She girthed 21" and got stuck in the hole at the gills, he just reached under her gills and sucked her on through! She was 32" long. We weren't sure she was a saugeye until gene testing was done by the Montana state university. They did tests on the liver and discovered she is a first generation cross and between 16 - 19 years old. We did purchase a 10" auger immediately after catching her!


----------



## mrfishohio

Interesting about the record, if it's a Montana thing, for both fish class, then maybe it's classified as a walleye state record. I don't see how it could not be the world (saugeye) record since they tested the liver. Since it's a confirmed saugeye.


> We weren't sure she was a saugeye until gene testing was done by the Montana state university.


----------



## crittergitter

Call me a skeptic, but I find it hard to believe they pulled a live saugeye with a 21" girth through a 8 inch hole in the ice. Also, I have fished for saugeye through the ice quite a lot and they aren't real active like a walleye. They feed on a VERY limited basis. I will also say, I have my doubts about the University study to confirm it as a saugeye. Maybe it is and if so, then great for him! I would find it much easier to believe that it is indeed a 16 to 19 year old walleye.

CG


----------



## theprowler

yeah crittergetter, you are a skeptic, i do quite a bit of ice fishing and i have seen a 16lb walleye come through an 8 in hole at the bay of quinte without a problem...
not to mention some fairly big muskies in canada ( over 30lb) out of scugog and once the head is coming up the pipe that fish will make it through the hole..


----------



## crappie12

Some grade school math (everyone remembers PI right?) tells me that the circumference of an 8 inch diameter circle is 25.12 inches. Doesn't sound like a problem, for a fish with a girth of 21 inches. And, diameter of a fish with a 21 inch girth is.....? Yep, 6.7 inches. The fish got stuck? What's missing here?


----------



## bkr43050

Your grade school teachers will be so proud to know that you put the circumference formula to use. You are right though. The math suggests that the fish should make it through an 8" hole fairly easily. I am not an ice fisherman so I don't have any first hand experience to draw from to get an idea how easily one would be able to get the fish to cooperate. Nevertheless, it certainly does not seem that the head would stick in the hole.


----------



## ByHook

Your working a formula for a circle, fish tend to be more oval. Stand on a 6.7 " can with both ends cut off and it wouldn't take much compression to pass 8" in it's longest diameter, right?


----------



## mrfishohio

Pi ??? Can I get some ice cream on that pie ??


----------



## crittergitter

Wonderful! So, a fish that big can fit through a hole that size. Hip Hip Hooray! I still don't think it's a saugeye, university gene testing or not. 

If all the scientists in the world had a symposium and spent weeks determining the exact genetic code for that fish and came out with the announcement that it is indeed a saugeye, then I would still respond that I don't think it's a saugeye. 

It's not a jealousy thing, because I do geniunely wish other anglers success in their quest for big fish, but I just don't want to accept it as to me it doesnt look like a saugeye. 

Kudos to him for catching a whopper of a walleye!



CG


----------



## Lundy

crittergitter said:


> . Also, I have fished for saugeye through the ice quite a lot and they aren't real active like a walleye. They feed on a VERY limited basis.
> CG


The saugeye that I fish for each winter through the ice are very aggressive and feed actively, just as the walleye do, maybe even better.

The winter saugeye ice fishing is about the only fishery worth pursuing in many, many Ohio lakes each winter.


----------



## joel_fishes

Crittergitter,
What do think about those radicals that say the world is round  ? Looks like the Loch Ness Monster to me compared to the last saugeye I caught.

Joel


----------



## crittergitter

LOL! They are crazy! ha ha ha! 

Hey, I am a nut anyway so what's the difference! 

 

CG


----------

